# Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 147)



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Jill is one of our pet does. She is a wonderful mother and a very gentle doe. Here she is at day 134


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

Looks like she might have a couple in there for ya! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

She gave me 3 last year. 2 bucks and a doe which is still with me. A cute sassy little thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

wow ...she is big.... :shocked: :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

Wow- thats a big belly! I say triplets :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

Holy preggie belly! lol


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Jills countdown day 140*

Well we cleaned out birthing stall yesterday getting ready to put Jill in to await kiddos :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134*

she carries deep instead of out.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 141*

We have been enjoying the day with all the preggos and got the chance to feel for babies. Boy is it exciting when you feel them move around. Jill has dropped and it makes for feeling movement easier. ray: that she goes on day 145. I cant wait to see my first Ichiro babies. He is such a beautiful buck.

I am hoping for at least one :kidred:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 144*

Well Jill is in the kidding stall with all her friends looking in on her. We are closely watching the camera

Here is a couple of camera shots. Sorry the heat lamp light makes it hard for good pics.

I can't wait for babies :clap:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 144)*

Go Jill, go! Here's ray: for :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 144)*

Good luck Jill! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 144)*

I say- day 147 with triplets- two bucks and doe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 144)*

She looks uncomfortable...babies soon.... :wink: :greengrin: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 146)*

While we sit and wait for things to happen this is what our goats are doing. :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 146)*

Haha I know I woke up this morning and checked her and saw her with her head flat out like that and I thought, either she is pushing......or she is out like a light.........unfortunatly it was the latter Cmon Jill lets see those babies! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Jills countdown day 134 (Now day 146)*

:ROFL: You didn't think it'd be that easy did you? Silly goats. They can be so cute when they're completely out of it.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

okay she is looking a little uncomfortable tonight. Poor girl. If she drops anymore she will be dragging them on the floor.

It is gonna be a     night


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing- has her udder grown like 10x ? From that picture it looks like the rear udder really filled!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

It has filled that is for sure. Now the power nap is done she is awake to keep us wondering just a little longer.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Here :hair: I'll do it for you! Come on Jill.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh boy that's a tummy! Hope she kids soon!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

It is now day 148 and I am officially :hair: :hair: :hair: 

She is still dropping and her udder has filled some more. And she is eating, eating and eating. She decided to escape earlier to be with the rest of them. Her belly is just about to touch the floor. I hope she kids soon. 

Gonna take a nap and start all over again tonight. It will be another night of


----------

